# Do I need a UV Filter?



## arin04 (Jan 9, 2013)

So I got my Canon EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II and bought a low priced Tiffen UV Filter. Now should I even use one with this lens and if so should I put in more money for a better one? I'm not too familiar with the lower priced in comparison to the higher ones and don't know if the cheaper one can hinder the quality of my shots with the new lens. 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

If you insist on using one, buy a top-of-the-line one. I see the UV filters as useless, UV protection is built in to the camera body and it offers little to no protection for the lens.


----------



## arin04 (Jan 9, 2013)

Some people say it's good for protection and that is the main reason I have it but then at the same time I'm not sure if the glass on a cheaper priced version might take away from the quality of the lens. Do you think that a UV Filter overall will not really protect the lens? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2013)

What do you think will happen when the protective filter fails? What direction do you think those pieces of hardened glass will travel? What do you suppose those shards of glass will do to your lens or it's coating?

You're far better off with a metal or plastic hood and taking care not to drop your camera onto pointy rocks.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

A UV filter on a lens serves absolutely no purpose but to reduce image quality. It offers no protection at all unless you're in a windy desert for a few hours, shooting full time. That's about it.


----------



## arin04 (Jan 9, 2013)

thetrue said:


> A UV filter on a lens serves absolutely no purpose but to reduce image quality. It offers no protection at all unless you're in a windy desert for a few hours, shooting full time. That's about it.



Thanks, I will be removing it 



unpopular said:


> What do you think will happen when the protective filter fails? What direction do you think those pieces of hardened glass will travel? What do you suppose those shards of glass will do to your lens or it's coating?
> 
> You're far better off with a metal or plastic hood and taking care not to drop your camera onto pointy rocks.



Didn't think of it like that 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

Good decision. That being said, be prepared for sharper images, with brighter colors, and a slight improvement in AF. Well that's what happened to me, at least.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2013)

Unless you're crazy like wife's biological grandfather and live in a dune field, I wouldn't recommend them. The only time I would is if you're in a situation where small projectiles might come in contact with the lens - sand, water spray, insects (aparently that's a problem in PA).

That man is sure is proud of his sand hill, though.


----------



## arin04 (Jan 9, 2013)

thetrue said:


> Good decision. That being said, be prepared for sharper images, with brighter colors, and a slight improvement in AF. Well that's what happened to me, at least.



Looking forward to it.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 9, 2013)

Hold on to it:
1. You might decide to shoot some film, or 
2. You could use it for a little picture frame/tree ornament.

The front element of the lens is vey durable.  For walking around, you get way more protection from a lens hood and lens cap.


----------



## arin04 (Jan 9, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Hold on to it:
> 1. You might decide to shoot some film, or
> 2. You could use it for a little picture frame/tree ornament.
> 
> The front element of the lens is vey durable.  For walking around, you get way more protection from a lens hood and lens cap.



I will still hang on to it. Thanks 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spd (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never thought of a UV filter as impact protection, didn't think anyone would even consider it...

I've always used them to protect the lens glass from rubber, stone chips/gravel dust and rain (well constantly cleaning it off the front), but then, if you don't shoot in those conditions, i guess go naked...


----------



## Designer (Jan 9, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Unless you're crazy like wife's biological grandfather and live in a dune field,
> 
> That man is sure is proud of his sand hill, though.



I wonder if he means old Ben Kenobi?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2013)

No. This guy was just an abusive jerk, trying to get as far from society as possible (good riddance). Bought a couple acres without any water in central Wyoming, where the wind blows continuously at 40mph+.

Just him, sand, sagebrush and snakes.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2013)

spd said:


> I've never thought of a UV filter as impact protection, didn't think anyone would even consider it...



I see them recommended for that very purpose quite often.

I don't personally use them, but I can see how they would be useful for things like sand or mud.

So, maybe a good idea to have one, just don't leave it on all the time.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 9, 2013)

Mud especially. I'd imagine that would be very hard to clean without completely destroying your lens in the process.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

unpopular said:


> Mud especially. I'd imagine that would be very hard to clean without completely destroying your lens in the process.


I'm not sure that's true, I'm sure you could isolate the glass to clean it with pure water, and clean the rest with whatever...or the local camera depot might have a method.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not all mud is created equal, lol.  The mud here is very sandy and abrasive - I would not want it on my lenses, ever.

It's not like that east-coast mud I was used to that comes right off with a little running water, lol.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 9, 2013)

Only shoot through a 3/4" plexi box then, wusses! :lmao:


----------



## spd (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's an example of when a UV filter may be of some use...




DSCF0112 by Stic II, on Flickr

...and...




DSCF0113 by Stic II, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2013)

Why buy a top quality lens and then scew a pice of **** on the front i dont use any filters on my L lenses


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 10, 2013)

I use B+W uv filter on my lens. Often it gets dirty and if my hands are tied, I just wipe it with my shirt. It's just a kind of convenience and peace of mind.

Put it this way, if I don't have the filter on, I'd be too careful with my gear. As a seasoned photographer said to me, getting the shot is more important than getting a good clean shot. I think I'd have missed many good shots if I cared too much.


----------



## Steve5D (Jan 10, 2013)

I took a pretty significant fall with a 5D and a 24-70mm f/2.8L, detailed here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...anon-devotee-public-service-announcement.html

I had the lens hood affixed to the lens, and that's all the protection I needed.

If I'm dropping a grand or two on the lens, the quality of the images produced is going to only be as good as the weakest link or, in this case, as good as the most inferior piece of glass in front of the sensor.

I have CPL's which I'll use on occasion, and I think I have a star filter that I've not used in decades. Other than those, though, I go filterless...


----------



## arin04 (Jan 10, 2013)

What are some processes or accessories anyone uses to clean the lens?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 10, 2013)

greasy t-shirt?

I actually just use alcohol swabs provided for lens and eyeglass care. I get the Zeiss-branded ones from Wal-Mart, not because they're Zeiss (who knows who actually makes them) but because they're pretty inexpensive and in the pharmacy isle. If I had like a giant dab of silty mud, I'd need to be more careful.

Don't get too fastidious about cleaning. Too much cleaning may end up damaging the lens.


----------



## arin04 (Jan 10, 2013)

Good to know. I thought it had to be one specifically made for DSLR lenses.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 10, 2013)

arin04 said:


> Good to know. I thought it had to be one specifically made for DSLR lenses.


Nope, those ones are only made to empty your pocket more.


----------



## arin04 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yah, I'm on a break on spending money for a while after the new lens


----------



## thetrue (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish my spending halt was because of a lens HAHA


----------

